# Clayton, GA - #124482 Male GSD - "Brutus"



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...1246046.123998.339511346067908&type=1&theater


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...8&type=1&theater&notif_t=photo_comment_tagged

Partners with Clayton County Animal Control

#124482 Male GSD - "Brutus"

Ear infection in right ear
These animals are at Clayton County Animal Control at 1396 Government Circle Jonesboro, GA 30236. Please paypal pledges for this dog to our accountant at [email protected]. For help with rescue coordination, please email [email protected], [email protected], [email protected]


----------

